# Has anyone received an LMO for Alberta, Canada recently?



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm new to all this but would be grateful for any info 
Has anyone received an LMO recently and how long did it take? What is the next step after receiving a positive LMO? I've been on a few websites researching but the more I read, the more confused I get!  
Would be grateful if anybody has been in this postition recently and could shed some light!!? Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mollybags said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to all this but would be grateful for any info
> Has anyone received an LMO recently and how long did it take? What is the next step after receiving a positive LMO? I've been on a few websites researching but the more I read, the more confused I get!
> Would be grateful if anybody has been in this postition recently and could shed some light!!? Thanks


Once a company receives a LMO to hire you you can apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit). With a approved LMO and an offer of employment you are eligible to present yourself at a POE to enter Canada.


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Once a company receives a LMO to hire you you can apply for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit). With a approved LMO and an offer of employment you are eligible to present yourself at a POE to enter Canada.


Hi Auld Yin, thanks for the speedy reply! 
Do you just get on a plane and go? Do you need anything from the embassy on this end (Ireland)? My partner has been offered a job (nothing in writing) and the employer applied for a LMO about 20 days ago. We have 3 kids also, do we all just go? Is there anything we need apart from passports?  
Have you any idea how long it takes for them to make a decision re positive or negative?? Delighted if you have any information


----------

